# Que faire ? Dilemme de cette année !



## Dredriban (13 Septembre 2017)

Yo ! 

Comme tous les 2 ans, je reviens avec el famoso topic (Je relancerai plus quand les iPhones seront sortis parce que là c'est plus du prévisionnel qu'autre chose mais un jour après la Keynote j'aimerais connaître vos avis). 

J'ai actuellement un iPhone 6S+ 64Go depuis 2 ans (En parfait état). J'ai l'habitude de changer mes iPhones tous les 2 ans (4S, 5S et 6S+). Mais au vu des sorties affichées, j'ai de sérieux doutes et il y a 3 scénarios possibles. 

Mais avant toute chose, combien puis-je espérer vendre un iPhone 6S+ 64GO en parfait éta tout équipé, avec un verre trempé dessus + coque Spigen + petit sacoche pour le transporter en faisant du sport (En considérant que je le vende à la fin d'année 2017) ? 

Du coup les 3 scénarios qui s'offrent à moi cette année : 

1) Garder mon 6S+ jusqu'à ce qu'il soit out (Théoriquement 1 an sûr voire 2 ans) comme ça je garde mon argent. Ça permet au X de passer au XS donc d'avoir un modèle sans bug ou quoi (Ouais comme c'est leur première il y aura sans doute des soucis) et si le 8+ n'a pas assez d'évolutions. 

2) Vendre le 6S+ et acheter un 8+ (De mémoire le prix reste légèrement moins chère que quand j'avais payé le mien à l'époque pour un 64Go on se rapprochait des 1000 je crois). C'est à voir si les évolutions sont significatives ou pas. 

3) Je tire vraiment un bon prix du 6S+ cela me permet de prendre le X. On ne va pas se le cacher le X me fait saliver. Pourquoi ? Pour toutes ces évolutions mais surtout car j'ai un écran quasi aussi grand que mon Plus tout en ayant un modèle plus petit (Si j'ai bien compris un Plus c'est 5,5'' et le X c'est 5,15'' donc c'est léger et cela ne me change pas trop). Deux problèmes, le prix très abusive qui condamne quasiment ce choix et comme c'est une première j'ai peur des nombreux bugs. 

Vous opterez pour quoi si vous étiez à ma place ? (Encore une fois comme personne n'a eu les modèles dans ses mains ça reste juste des prévisions). 

PS : Questions pratiques de fins ! 

Maintenant tout le fonctionnement de charge et d'écouteurs a changé c'est ça ? Donc plus rien n'est compatible ? C'est quoi exactement ? Puis leur recharge sans fil où tu poses juste ne fonctionne pas avec une coque donc ? Et les coques 6S+ pas compatible avec les modèles Plus suivants ? 

Merci les gars ! Bonne soirée !


----------



## ibabar (13 Septembre 2017)

_Pour te donner un ordre d'idée:_

J'étais dans la même situation que toi l'an passé: iPhone 6 Plus qui avait 2 ans. J'avais pré-commandé un 7 Plus, puis revendu mon 6 Plus (en me disant que si je galére trop j'avais 2 semaines pour retourner mon nouvel iPhone et garder l'ancien).
Acheté 919€ (1 mois après sa sortie), revendu 23 mois plus tard 430€, soit un coût de 21€/mois.

Actuellement j'essaye de revendre mon 7 Plus. Acheté à sa sortie 1019€, il a donc pile 12 mois. Cote mac2sell à 770€ (juste avant la keynote, le site semble down actuellement). Il est toujours au catalogue mais avec un prix revu à 889€.
Je viens de passer une annonce aujourd'hui à 695€ (ce qui ferait 27€/mois): 36 vues en 8h de temps... pas gagné d'autant que sur leboncoincoin, ça bouge tout au début généralement.
Je précise que je suis le moins cher de ma région. L'appareil est en très bon état (griffures d'usage visibles en incidence rasante).

Donc le prix est bien le nerf de la guerre!
Cette année est spéciale puisque Apple a gardé 2 générations précédentes au catalogue (contre 1 d'habitude). Donc tu as toujours le même appareil que le tien dispo en neuf: iPhone 6s Plus 128Go à 749€ (et 639€ en 32Go).
Pour info, le nouvel iPhone X n'est pas avec une diagonale de 5.15" mais en 5.8". Les infos sont pourtant sur le site Apple...


----------



## Dredriban (14 Septembre 2017)

Merci de toutes ces précisions. Et au final, toi tu ferais quoi ? Donc si je comprends bien mon 6S+ je peux en tirer dans les 400 euros ?


----------

